# Video requests!



## AFK (Sep 9, 2007)

Does anyone have videos for:

* A hangingfly catching prey with its hind legs? I still can not imagine a crane-fly lookalike catching prey with its hind legs. It's already weird enough that they evolved raptorial hind legs instead of raptorial fore legs. Kinda cumbersome you'd think lol. In fact, looking at their hind legs, I don't see anything raptorial about them!

* A velvet worm hunting, catching, and eating prey? Just because they look too darn cute and innocent to be dangerous.

* A hammerhead shark catching and eating a stingray? I still can't picture a stingray getting subdued!

Thanks!


----------

